# A new VDD for me!



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

After years of planning, and waiting, and planning and waiting, I was finally able to bring a hunting dog into the family. I found a great started pup out of the Pleasant Valley Kennels. I was able to make the trip out Friday afternoon, spend some time hunting behind her for a couple of hours, then we worked with her inside for a while. She was showing some great points, and great nose potential. The next morning I was able to be with Jon Davis and the pups sire for a morning hunt. I didn't carry a gun, I just wanted to see some finished dogs do their thing. Her father Rex was one wicked hunting fool! He made some killer long retrieves in foggy weather, and had a nose that just didn't quit! All in all I was quite impressed, so I took the plunge and brought her home yesterday evening. I've had her out in a large field by the house, and both times, her nose is always at the ground looking for stuff. She seems to be settling in nicely, and loves my kids already. She has to be an outside dog, as my oldest is allergic, but being a wirehair, she is built for cold weather. I'm looking forward to working with her, and taking her to the spring natural abilities test. It should be an interesting experience.

I couldn't have been more impressed with Jon, or his dogs. I wouldn't hesitate recommending them to anyone. He also offers Kennel services for starting, finishing, force fetching, etc. I was extremely impressed with his ability to train animals.

Lemme see if I can figure this picture thing out. Sorry about the back light, I'm not the greatest photog in the world...maybe I need to hang out with Quill a little more :wink: 
[attachment=0:2sf34lk1]akira.jpg[/attachment:2sf34lk1]


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the Draht group.

Jon's dogs are some good ones. I am sure that you will not be disapionted in her.

See you at the VJP.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm looking forward to the spring test.

I noticed you have a dog from Gil Limb. He had a female down there who was being bred to Rex, the same sire as my pup.

Here is another picture in a little better light. She looks black, but is a very dark brown.[attachment=0:q4c02to3]Akirapoint.jpg[/attachment:q4c02to3]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Fine looking pup! Very intense!

Me likey!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought VDD was something you had to take penicillin for?  

That's a nice looking pup. The poor birds won't stand a chance!


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Is your dog from Red Rock Kennel or is it just sired by Rex ?


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

She is out of vom Red Rock. Jon has both the dam and the sire. I can't remember the name of the female that Gil had down there though.


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

Good for you! Happy to see a new Addict. Pleasant Valley guys are good, they know alot. enjoy your pup. hope to see you at VJP
Check out this website, i think you will enjoy!
http://www.drahthaaraddiction.com


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet GWP! Congrats on the new pup!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats my good man!! Glad to see you finally found what you're lookin' for. Should be a bird findin' machine!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a fine looking dog, TKB. The only bad part is that now there will be fewer birds for all the rest of us :wink: .


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great looking dog!


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

InvaderZim said:


> Sweet GWP! Congrats on the new pup!


Easy Zim some say thats grounds for an a$$ kicking -#&#*!- 
Only kidding :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Baaah! 

I'm with Zimmy. VDD, GWP, Take away all the snobbery, breeding cliques, and the testing hype and they're still both the same dog. Beauty is, the DOGS don't know the difference! They both hunt and perform just as good as the next.

Bring on the arse kickin. :twisted:


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Baaah!
> 
> I'm with Zimmy. VDD, GWP, Take away all the snobbery, breeding cliques, and the testing hype and they're still both the same dog. Beauty is, the DOGS don't know the difference! They both hunt and perform just as good as the next.
> 
> Bring on the arse kickin. :twisted:


My dad taught me not to pick on short old men! And I'm to fat and lazy to start now
-_O-

Are you guys going to start a training night this spring or summer?


----------



## hessian (Sep 21, 2007)

-)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- -)O(- 
I have never seen so many grown ass men cry about a dog. Get over it and hunt or test or whatever the &%^&%^ you do. Everyone has something to say on the web but never face to face. I am not trying to say my dogs better than anyone elses but at least I know ALL of its Ancestors are Proven Hunters and not someones lap dog. I know a few guys that have GWP's, obviously its none of you cuz these guys understand the difference. If you want to debate then lets debate! i am easy to find. Just find me at Lee Kay, Suckas!!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll tell ya to yer face.

But I don't ususally do Lee Kay, too many ticks... :wink:


----------

